# Schooling Marine Discussion



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Was hoping that someone with a little background in college and university might be able to help?

what is the best place for lab tech in Canada? what about marine bio? where?

Are they all created equal? Any that have a workflow, that would benefit me?

etc etc

PM ME Please


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

You are far better off getting certs for the health care, environmental, municipal drinking water and bio-phama. Job offers are far more abundant in those fields in Canada. If you truly want to get into the marine bio field, the pastures are far greener in the US and Aus.

JME/HTH


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

^ Agree with the above.

But, UBC had a great program. No idea if its still regarded as "GOOD" internationally like it was while I was looking for programs.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

For a "steady" career path, you have to look to greater public demad, that's drinking/waste water and health/medical. Environmental and bio-pharma has a great demand but is rocky with one company buying/selling out to another company. Marine bio is a very small field of specialized companies. In Canada, you are limited to fisheries and oceanographic niches, private or academic entities, that generally rely heaving on government funding/grants. You have to know someone or marry the daughter of the "top dog" to get in.

At my age now and a growing family, I sometimes have regrets leaving engineering for the entrepreneurship of the aquarium trade. I'd be netting more $$$, working far less hours, paid vacations/sick days and benefits...but I'd be absolutely miserable.

HTH


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

wtac said:


> At my age now and a growing family, I sometimes have regrets leaving engineering for the entrepreneurship of the aquarium trade. I'd be netting more $$$, working far less hours, paid vacations/sick days and benefits...but I'd be absolutely miserable.
> HTH


Having left the Aquatic trade to pursue my career in entrepreneurial engineering I can't agree with this statement more. What an exact opposite, lol.


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Need to reread the above post's.

thanks for the replies

Willing to invest 10 years plus, my own apartment by myself, 12 hours, 6 days a week or more If I can, to pursue this.

coral propagation,coral nutrition, phytoplankton, copepods,algae clade shuffling, cancer research,bone graft,coral graft, *maybe* waste,*maybe* water treatment, regeneration of cells,videography.

I'm 33

What diploma?years?,job opportunities? and income?

trying to be as multi-telented as possible, that will prevent me from returning for any other reason then to visit or stay for a few months then return etc.


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

PLEASE DELETE DrBlueThumb ACCOUNT I CAN'T FIGURE OUT HOW, THANKS

Just depressing thinking about it.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Contact admin.


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

ignore dr bluethumb I cleaned myself up since then lol


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

So it has been a year, have you found what you were looking for?


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Did my assessment and need to take grade 11/12 chem,bio,math,eng then I'm going for medical laboratory sciences at st clair college. starting jan 6th. it would be nice to get into something in the future to do with playing around with cells,corals,copepods, phytoplankton,cancer research, what would be even better would be to go to a university in australia would be a dream.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Sounds fun to study.


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

yeah, I enjoy it, 

I'm studying, generalized anxiety, cognitive behavioral therapy, biology, marine bio.

http://blogs.windsorstar.com/2013/1...ath-for-proposed-medical-marijuana-operation/


----------

